# Friday (the 13th!)



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

This is the second time Ive started a Friday thread on the 13th!









The big one at the top... Jacques' choice:


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice Jon. I like Jacques' choice too! 

Marinemaster for me today on panny style silicone strap


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hakim, I do so love that MM of yours... Its one Seiko Ive yet to own.

Those silicone straps are great, Ive got a black and a blue one - One day I ought to take photos of my 24mm strap collection, its worth more than some of my watches!







Anyway I digress, bizarrely I had to go and take this pic as you must be a mind reader! today the PP is on the blue one!



Edited to say that Colin got me on these straps and he also commented how in pics the blues of the dial and the strap look totally different but on the wrist they look almost identical... bizarre but true.


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

Just as it is the 13th I thought I would wear this:










Don't want to scratch the crystals of one of the "darlings", today of all days.!

* Jon, mighty fine collection of Os you have there, top class.!

Thanks

deano


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cheers Deano! I wear the PP on days when things might go wrong... you can always use to to enforce your oppinion on people.... its heavy and has sharp edges...


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

maybe something a little different for Friday 13th ?!

*RLT29 *










I will no doubt revert to my current wrist buddy:










Nice watches JonW


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

Stowa Antea today










Regards,

Nick


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

This one today...


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> This one today...


Just love the look of that beauty Dave..........


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

This today.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

PRS17A on hex link bracelet


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

PRS-14 on DiModell Rallye:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This 'un for me today


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A superb collection of watches today guys 









I`ve started the day with something a bit more humble









*Sekonda, Raketa cal2609 19 Jewel Movement.*


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, got back after a few days at a exhibition in Harrogate to find this waiting for me









Bit of a departure from my usual taste but I love it ! 43mm of 70's bling, how I came to get it is a long story, but Im pleased as to how it all turned out


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

SKX007 on an RLT Flieger this morning:










Cheers


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

B'ling Chrono Avenger M1


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Well, got back after a few days at a exhibition in Harrogate to find this waiting for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like that Jace, well done!!

Going with this today.


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

this one for me.......


















salmonia


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Ooooohhh that is nice











jasonm said:


>


Going with my 36 today, need some cheering up as loads of work


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Wore the RLT69 this morning, now this










Cheers,

mat


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Off to work soon, changed over to this









*RLT-13 Special (V3), ETA 2824-2*

[attachmentid=6238]

Seems approriate for today


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

nchall, that Stowa is lovely.

This today for me.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

dapper said:


> SKX007 on an RLT Flieger this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that very very much


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Ye old Bulova today


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Tissot PRS200 today


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

This for me today and all of this week. Sorry no time for a picture of my own, this is Dave's arm I think












Toby


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Ironpants said:


> This for me today and all of this week. Sorry no time for a picture of my own, this is Dave's arm I think
> 
> 
> 
> Toby


'Tis indeed







Glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Ive worn this for over a week ,which must be some kind of record







,guess im just to lazy to get another one out the box and set the date etc.


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Dave ME said:


> Ironpants said:
> 
> 
> > This for me today and all of this week. Sorry no time for a picture of my own, this is Dave's arm I think
> ...


A really well made and nice looking watch, I take it you are keeping the black one









Toby


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Ironpants said:


> A really well made and nice looking watch, I take it you are keeping the black one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black one was sold to finance the blue one (and my Tridente was sold to finance something else), so no Marcello Cs in my collection right now. I expect that will change again once I have a bit more cash under my belt (at the moment, new purchases are having to be financed by sales from the collection).


----------



## cricketer (Sep 27, 2004)

This one at the moment -










Have a nice weekend everyone


















Alan


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Started the day with










then put on this big ol' Seiko chrono for a bit










now wearing this (but forgot to do a wristie)


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Changed to black dial Robert auto:


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This one today


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Changed to this, as off out for some beers


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger said:


> This today for me.


That is nice Roger


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Switched to this to finish the day










Have nice weekend everyone


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice one Jase









Dreffa 20 Atmos for me today, I've been clothes shopping with the missus all day. Things got a bit dodgy when after about 4 hours (3 shops) we were on the third floor balcony of the shopping centre.

Luckily the mall security guards managed to wrestle me from the ledge and after a coffee and sandwich I regained the will to live.

Unfortunately she didn't find the outfit she was after so we will have to do it all again next week


















Andy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Well, got back after a few days at a exhibition in Harrogate to find this waiting for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a gold fan but that is nice!

What colours are the dial

& you know we all like long stories


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

One day Paul









The dial colours are metalic browns


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yeah very 70's


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

cricketer said:


> This one at the moment -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry more than a bit late for this thread but been a busy weekend...Just wanted to say _Great Looking Watch Alan_


----------

